# Scared of GD



## ladders

Hi ladies,

I feel awful for posting here as ultimately all I want is a healthy baby. We have 1 dd already and this is our second and last baby. From 14 week scan it's looking pretty like a boy and I'm scared if confirmed I'm going to be disappointed. I come from a family of girls, I have a sister my sister has two girls, I have a girl, my two best friends have 2 girls each. I just don't know what to do with a boy. If always imagined myself with 2 girls and my dd having a sister like I have as we are really close. All the clothes I packed away thinking will be worn again won't. I know it's silly and after 2 miscarriages I really didn't think I would feel this way. We have a private scan tomorrow to find out and I'm scared I'll be upset, dh will be so happy and what if I'm not? Im scared when I have my boy I'll feel so horrible and guilty for having felt like this. I feel horrible and guilty for even writing it but I'm too scared to tell anyone. 
Sorry for the ramberling I'm just feeling emotional


----------



## WackyMumof2

This is my 4th and last pregnancy and we were HOPING for a girl. We've found out we are getting a 4th boy. I felt the hurt - not for myself but for hubby because he just wants his own little princess. But he came round to the idea and we have both accepted that this is God's plan and it doesn't matter if we understand the reasons for it or not. Baby IS healthy and that's all that matters. I understand how you feel even if it's different to your situation. Concentrate on the fact that baby is healthy and that your daughter will have a sibling regardless of sex to grow up with. And if you do get that little boy, just think that will make you extra special because you are the only one to get one of each. <3


----------



## lau86

Ok so it's something new and different for you (possibly), boys are fabulous though. I've got two brothers and it was really great growing up with them, especially as I went to an all girls secondary school which could be very bitchy. 
When your son runs up to you and says mummy I love you so much, it's amazing


----------



## ladders

Thank you ladies! Scan confirmed little bubs is a boy and although still a bit overwhelming I'm getting excited and do realise how very lucky I am. Yes a girl would have been more in my comfort zone and practical for hand me downs etc but then nothing about having kids is practical lol. This will be the first boy in my family so very exciting, planning on announcing new years eve &#128522;


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Hello I was wondering how you&#8217;re feeling now you&#8217;ve had time to for it to sink in? Does it get better? 

I have 3 girls and preyed for a girl, I&#8217;ve been told boy by nub experts. I&#8217;m devastated x


----------



## ladders

Keepsmiling91 said:


> Hello I was wondering how youre feeling now youve had time to for it to sink in? Does it get better?
> 
> I have 3 girls and preyed for a girl, Ive been told boy by nub experts. Im devastated x

I'm feeling much better now and happier about things now, I still get the odd twinge when I hear someone having a girl but I think it's because it's all I know and I have no experience with boys so I have no feelings of love etc when think of boys like I do girls. once I found out for sure I was able to start preparing and painting the room blue, buying boys things and that's helped to get me excited.

how far along are you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Keepsmiling91

ladders said:


> Keepsmiling91 said:
> 
> 
> Hello I was wondering how youre feeling now youve had time to for it to sink in? Does it get better?
> 
> I have 3 girls and preyed for a girl, Ive been told boy by nub experts. Im devastated x
> 
> I'm feeling much better now and happier about things now, I still get the odd twinge when I hear someone having a girl but I think it's because it's all I know and I have no experience with boys so I have no feelings of love etc when think of boys like I do girls. once I found out for sure I was able to start preparing and painting the room blue, buying boys things and that's helped to get me excited.
> 
> how far along are you if you don't mind me asking?Click to expand...

Ah Im so glad to hear youre feeling more positive I panic even about little things like the babies room and stuff, girls sharing with girls is easy,its all ponies and glitter, but how will I work a boy into my girls rooms? Plus all the other obstacles x Im 13w 1d x


----------

